# Kimber stainless ll target 38 super



## SMG6702 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi all new to Kimber and the forum . I was looking for feedback on a target 2 stainless in 38 super . My local place has one in like new condition that I really like . Was hoping for your input on this model . I don't have a1911 and was thinking about this one thanks in advance


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The problem with a used 1911 is that you have to be 1000% sure he last owner didn't do any home gunsmithing on it, IMHO.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SMG6702 said:


> Hi all new to Kimber and the forum . I was looking for feedback on a target 2 stainless in 38 super . My local place has one in like new condition that I really like . Was hoping for your input on this model . I don't have a1911 and was thinking about this one thanks in advance


My very first handgun was a Colt 1911 in 38 Super. I converted it over to .45 ACP as 38 Super ammo was getting harder to come by and there was not as wide a selection. Although I have to admit that since I converted it over I haven't really looked for any in quite some time. I still kept all of the original parts though but I doubt that I'll ever convert it back. I also have a Colt Commander top end in 45 ACP for it that works just fine.

Introduced in 1929 the cartridge itself is a pretty good one and could almost be considered as a 9mm Magnum. It's kind of a shame that it hasn't caught on though. Because of ammo availability I wouldn't buy it if this is going to be your only gun or even as a first gun as I did. If you can't buy gas for it the car ain't gonna' run. Back then I really didn't know that much about handguns. I saw the gun, I liked it and bought it. But it didn't take me long to convert it over to 45 ACP.

With advances in the design of the 9mm and an almost endless variety of different bullet types for it. You're probably better off with a 9mm version of the 1911. The 38 Super has about a 10% increase in velocity over the 9mm and about 20% more energy. Not only that but if the shit ever hits the fan you'll still probably be able to find 9mm ammo at least somewhere.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Desertman hit the nail on the head ammo would be your biggest problem unless you learn to reload quickly


----------



## SMG6702 (Dec 5, 2021)

I agree with you guys I'm going to pass on it and wait for something in 45 or 9mm . Thanks for your input it was very helpful


----------

